# How do you train your Datnoid to get off feeders?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

How did you do it?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm guessing Polypterus might know - why not PM him to get his attention?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how do you get anythign off feeders?

if you get an answer post here


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

starve things for a few days and they might come off them, also NARC from PFish has a datnoid and so he might know


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

huge...DAT


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> huge...DAT


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

starvation is not the key for a dat. They are one of the more hard headed fish around to train. =(


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

You can't train any fish to eat whatever you want it to.

The only hope is to feed it something else and if they eat it, they eat it.

It's already inbred into them what to eat when they are born. That goes for all fish.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

you cant, my dat will rather die than eat pellets or other foods

also, i think they like the hunt (mostly goes for the fastest feeder)


----------

